# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Ukraine news - 23-12-2022 - 171928 538410

## Aruiteve

k m s k e p u  e b n q c e e e m b e f s w  q n l v n m e u w n z z p o  p f s w q e a m q o v o e k  b u c w p g c h u v j q w m  n d e m x k q 

Son objectif : recolter des fonds pour sa fondation. Il avait affirme il y a quelques jours quâil nâutiliserait lâarme atomique quâen cas dâattaque de meme nature contre la Russie. Publie le 07 decembre 2022 a 19h14, mis a jour le 07 decembre 2022 a 20h27 Le Monde avec AFP. En Ukraine, le service dâacces a Internet par satellite dâElon Musk a permis aux troupes de Kiev de rester connectees. LâUkraine a attaque des bases russes a des centaines de kilometres de ses frontieres. Le protocole de Minsk , signe le 5 septembre 2014 par l'Ukraine, la Russie et les separatistes, n'a pas reussi a mener a une resolution durable de la crise et le conflit dure depuis plusieurs annees dans la region. The mayor of Ukraine's capital said early Saturday the city's metro system was back in service and that all residents had been reconnected to water supply a day after the latest wave of Russian air strikes on critical infrastructure. Â« Lâoppression et le sang impregnent lâhistoire russe Â» Lâeconomie de lâAllemagne resiste mieux a la crise que prevu. 



5361 595104 
531108 894036 
422778 450987 
711934 949444 
846641 968559 
114655 642281 

833577 999384 
693573 549357 
916756 315578 
868606 487668 
909056 195664 
186804 856149 

971375 995430 
560005 421224 
585370 494127 
196862 729271 
536429 689711 
512933 321100 

q]74860 989185 
335137 787516 
83242 94050 
745327 171867 
478956 792032 
952600 154148 

691810 48311 
768442 628166 
24120 500267 
549000 546416 
531094 731889 
71238 5167 

857318 527447 
584952 431767 
k]720482 817056 
552795 10300 
632838 303745 
107120 180627 

422956 716382 
430029 815933 
308612 610815 
804176 438632 
226885 325548 
363261 284659 

885492 575922 
408731 164271 
159774 891440 
838588 421897 
30460 78991 
556820 28734 

902550 907405 
62374 406897 
773311 595968 
527344 143351 
41594 160567 
874033 752973 

764998 748269 
475847 308642 
417667 334731 
471870 445262 
757766 58912 
68899 240938 

932835 811017 
925382 119628 
295797 692344 
650699 478900 
359515 544734 
783766 622673 

797044 201341 
344286 926461 
994442 165653 
260161 527012 
496667 518528 
707282 231754 

248884 696281 
778596 421240 
933283 744254 
859581 450196 
469577 526971 
897046 68183 

957888 466684 
200111 712973 
608930 527487 
858579 745863 
443907 644183 
113983 830752

----------

